
Audio Design Deep Dive: Scoring Wolfenstein II with the Baschet sonic sculptures - doppp
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/308974/Audio_Design_Deep_Dive_Scoring_Wolfenstein_II_with_the_Baschet_sonic_sculptures.php
======
pault
Here's one of the instruments from the Baschet workshop:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g6i7KUu2Lg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g6i7KUu2Lg)

Mick Gordon–who scored the previous Wolfenstein game–did a great presentation
on the instrument design for the Doom 2016 soundtrack, which is in my opinion
one of the best (the best?) game soundtracks of all time:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4FNBMZsqrY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4FNBMZsqrY)

~~~
35bge57dtjku
Does the trench coat make it sound better, or is he in a melting Fortress of
Solitude?

